# Ausbildung/Umschulung im IT Bereich



## Aytirian (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Unterforum für mein Anliegen gewählt.

Bin jetzt 20 und komme gerade aus der Grundausbildung der Bundeswehr. Ich bin gelernter SHK Anlagenmechaniker und muss mich/möchte mich nun wieder "umorientieren".
Zurück als Anlagenmechaniker wollte ich nicht, der Beruf ist in meiner Region nicht so gut bezahlt, und spaß macht er mir auch nicht wirklich.

Warum ich nicht sofort einen IT Beruf gelernt habe? Das liegt daran, das ich mich schon immer dafür interessiert habe, aber damals einfach zu faul war, und nur die Hauptschule besuchte. Dadurch konnte ich mir natürlich die Bewerbungen sparen, weil man Nichtmal zum Gespräch vorgeladen wird, auch wenn ernsthaftes Interesse meiner seits bestanden hätte.
Daraufhin machte ich eine Ausbildung zum SHK Anlagenmechaniker, wodurch ich auch noch mittlere Reife erhielt.

Ich denke, jetzt könnte ich mich für einen IT Beruf bewerben, und habe evt. chancen.

Ich bin mir selbst nur unsicher ob Fachinformatiker Systemintegration oder Anwendungsentwicklung... bock hätte ich auf beides, wobei man beim FiAe wohl noch mehr sitzt? Der FiSi soll ja laut vielen im Netz "Der Depp für alles sein" ...

Oder ist es doch sinnvoller eine Umschulung zu machen? Ich komme aus Lagerlechfeld, das liegt zwischen Landsberg und Augsburg. In Augsburg bietet nur die Dekra Akademie Umschulungen an, in München zb. Die Macromedia Akademie.

Wie schaut es denn in Wirklichkeit in den Betrieben aus? Ist man als Umschuler nicht ´´weniger wert´´, da man wahrscheinlich eine sehr Theoretische Ausbildung hat, und wenig Praxis Erfahrung? 


Nun stellt sich eben die Frage: Auf eigene Faust eine Ausbildung suchen und nur Azubigehalt? (Habe mit meiner Freundin eine 2 Zimmer Wohnung, sie ist ab Sommer 2015 mit ihrer Ausbildung in München fertig und möchte weiter auf die BOS gehen) oder eben doch eine Umschulung machen und 2 Jahre "Gehalt/Übergangsgeld" bekommen? Habt Ihr Umschüler in euren Firmen? Werden diese irgendwie anders behandelt?

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir ein wenig helfen könntet, da man im Internet nur Informationen von Akademien etc... bekommt.


----------



## Atothedrian (2. Juli 2014)

Moin,

ich hab FiSi gelernt und ich weiß nicht wo du den Depp für alles her hast? Beispiel: 
Ich bin in zwischen Server Admin und macht nebenbei Netzwerk.
Ein Kollege ist in einem Betrieb Netzwerktechniker an ein anderer hat sich im Bereich "Application Management" spezialisiert. 

Klar gibt es FiSi die auf Turnschuhen durchs Haus laufen und jeden Kram aufm Tisch kriegen, ich würde aber nciht sagen, dass das den Beruf ausmacht.
AEler sind natürlich die "Codier Äffchen"  . Je nach Betrieb z.B. Webdesigner oder Entwickler für Java. Deine Schwerpunkt richtet sich auch stark nach dem Betrieb. Ich hatte viel mit Windows Servern zu tun, n Kollege fast nur Unix/Linux.

Ich persönlich halte von einer Dual Ausbildung mehr als von einer rein schulischen Umschulung. Theorie ist gut aber grad in der IT ist praxis ne Menge wert( und nur mal nPraktikum kann das nciht ausgleichen). Da kommen so viele fehler und Tricks und Kniffe die in der Theorie gar nicht genannt werden. In meinem alten Betrieb hatten wir 2 Umschüler:

1. Fall: Mann zwischen 30-50 (ich hab nie gefragt, grobe Schätzung) war für 6 Monate da. In den 6 Monaten hat er aber nur Trunschuhsupport, Hotline und Softwareinstallationen etc machen dürfen. An Server, Netzwerk wird man in so kurzer Zeit oft nicht rangelassen.
2. Fall: Mann um die 40 rum war für 6 Wochen da. Er hat eine Aufgabe bekommen die er in der Zeit bearbeiten sollte. An die eigentlichen Anlagen und in den Betrieb wird man inder Verhältnismäßig kurzen Zeit nicht eingearbeitet. 

Es wurde beiden sicher mal das ein oder andere gezeigt, aber von Praxiserfahrung würde ich da nicht sprechen.


----------



## Aytirian (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Das dachte ich mir auch, das eine Umschulung fast nur Theoretisch ablaufen wird, man wird zwar genauso gut die Prüfung bestehen können nehme ich an. Aber mir geht es nicht darum, ich möchte das schon mein Leben lang machen, und daher ist mir relativ egal ob per Umschulung oder Ausbildung. 

Wichtig ist mir einfach, das ich nach meiner Ausbildung, gut ins Berufsleben einsteigen kann.
Leider ist eine Ausbildung ´´fast´´ nur in München für mich möglich, was alleine bis zum HBF eine Stunde ist, und dann muss ich noch innerhalb München zum jeweiligen Betrieb kommen.
Augsburg liegt näher, allerdings gibt es dort zumindest nach meinen Recherchen nur Industrie Firmen wie zb. Siemens etc... laut nachfrage läuft die Ausbildung dann auch rein in den Industriellen Zweck, sprich aufbau von Brand-melde Systemen etc...

Mich interessiert wirklich eher Die Software/Anwendungs Entwicklung und natürlich auch die Hardware.

Zudem kommt leider dazu, das es wahrscheinlich schon zu spät ist, sich bei einem Guten Betrieb zu bewerben, leider hatte davor kaum Möglichkeit. Weshalb, fast nur noch die Umschulung für mich offen ist.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2014)

Habe mit 19 das Abi gemacht
Dann 10 Monate Zivi
Mit 20 dann 3 Jahre Ausbildung zum Reiseverkehrskaufmann
Als ich fertig war, bin ich nicht übernommen worden.
Also wieder gekuckt und mit knapp 24 dann nochmals die Ausbildung zum IT-Systemkaufmann gemacht.
Ganz normal im Dualen System mit Betrieb / Berufsschule

Also bist du mit deinen 20 noch ein junger Hüpfer 
Und da sollte eine stinknormale Ausbildung eig. kein Problem sein.

Wenns dir für dieses Jahr zu knapp wirst, kannst du dich auch schon für Ausbildungen ab 2015 bewerben.
Um die Zeit zu überbrücken vlt Praktika in diesem Umfeld anfragen.
Vlt findest du auch einen Betrieb der dich 2015 nimmt UND dir bis dorthin auch noch nen Praktikantenplatz gibt...


----------



## Aytirian (2. Juli 2014)

Das Große Problem bei mir ist, das ich weder Abi habe, noch eine besondere Schule Besucht habe. Ich war nur auf der Hauptschule, und habe mich erst in der Berufsausbildung geändert, und angefangen ernsthaft zu lernen. Ich bin nicht doof & möchte diesen Beruf ernsthaft erlernen, aber einen Betrieb davon erstmal zu überzeugen ist das schwierige. Ich war damals leider einfach zu Faul, und hab mir nix daraus gemacht.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juli 2014)

Dann sag das so. Du musst dich verkaufen. So wie du dich hier gerade aufführst würde ich dich aber auch nicht einstellen wollen... Mimimi zu weit, mimimi Hauptschüler werden eh nicht genommen, mimimi ... Das klingt einfach so, dass du gar nicht willst. Meine Güte: Wenns halt nur in München ne Ausbildung gibt, dann nimmste dir da halt nen WG-Zimmer. Nen bisschen auf eigenen Beinen stehen muss doch drin sein...


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2014)

nfs hat recht.
Sich gut selbst vermarkten / verkaufen ist sehr wichtig.
Sich nicht unter wert verkaufen, gut anpreisen, Vorteile herausstellen und am besten nicht auf den Mund geflogen sein.

Ich bin in einem Vorstellungsgespräch wegen meinem Abizeugnis (2-3 im Schnitt) Dumm angemacht worden. Und das bei nem Job wo man eig. "nur" Realschule gebraucht hätte.
Da gabs dann halt Kontra - vom Personaler muss man sich auch nicht dumm anmachen lassen im Stile von, fast wörtliches Zitat, _"Sie können froh sein das wir sie bei ihrem schxxx Zeugnis überhaupt eingeladen haben"_


----------



## informatrixx (2. Juli 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Da gabs dann halt Kontra - vom Personaler muss man sich auch nicht dumm anmachen lassen


 
Genau, richtig so 

Mir geht's genauso, immer wird auf Schulzeugnisse geachtet,
was man wirklich kann ist egal.
Ich habe auch mehrere Noten schlechter als 4,
und trotzdem kann ich mehr als mancher, der eine IT-Ausbildung gemacht hat.

Man sollte sich niemals für dumm / unter seinen Wert verkaufen lassen.


----------



## Aytirian (3. Juli 2014)

Ja, da habt ihr auch auf jeden fall recht, und würde es ja nie So in das Anschreiben der Bewerbung hineinfließen lassen.
Ich wollte lediglich die Gründe schildern warum ich nicht sofort eine Ausbildung im IT Bereich gemacht habe.

Wie es aussieht ist auf jeden fall eine Ausbildung wesentlich besser als eine Umschulung. Ich habe gestern & Heute etwas recherchiert, mir Betriebe rausgesucht, und telefonisch nachgefragt ob noch Ausbildungsplätze frei sind etc...


----------

